

Nginx Tutorial: Developing Modules - aerosmile
http://www.airpair.com/nginx/extending-nginx-tutorial

======
al_the_x
I would also like to see this approach in Lua by comparison. I find the
performance loss negligible compared to the ease of writing / debugging Lua.

------
yellow
In a cursory glance, this appears to be logic (token, redis, etc) that can be
handled by Nginx+Lua. Is there any reason to do it this way vs the other?

~~~
abedra
The intent was to demonstrate how to write a module in C. This can be solved
with Lua as well.

~~~
yellow
I was hoping for a performance related answer, but you are right. I might walk
through this and see if one way is faster than the other. Thanks!

------
joewalnes
I love how this tutorial starts by writing an automated integration test. More
tutorials should do this. A fine job. Have a cookie.

------
hmhecht
Excellent tutorial, thank you for posting. All tutorials should be this
complete.

------
berkay
thanks for this. It came in just at the right time as I was looking into this.

------
mceoin
Thanks for the video.

------
JarrettGoetz
This looks awesome!

------
techdoc
awesome video!

